

Ask HN: Mobile payments from 1st World to 3rd World? - Mankhool

I love Stripe but its solutions are not yet global enough to use in my app. Is PayPal really the only solution to reach as many countries as possible to send payments to?
======
johnatwork
Which countries in particular are you trying to reach?

